# kit list for medic bags



## my72jeep (30 Jul 2005)

Looking for any pams or kit lists of what and how the different CF. medic bags are packed. 
Murray


----------



## Donut (30 Jul 2005)

I suspect you'll find a huge difference in what's "officially" carried in medics bags vs what's actually in medics bags.  My kit list bears almost no resemblance to what's supposed to go into a CF jumpbag. 

I don't know when the last revision of the official list was, but there's been a fair number of changes in emergency medicine since it was last revised, with new kit coming in and old treatments discarded.

One of the currently deployed members may be able to help you out with what's in their bag right now, and I'll wager it's nothing like what's in a jump bag "off the pharmacy shelf."

DF


----------



## Gunner98 (31 Jul 2005)

If you have access to the DIN go to CFB Petawawa web site, click on Lodger Units, go to CMED and enter the world of CAMMS.   I would defer a final opinion to ArmyMedic, but 1 Cdn Fd Hosp's Pharms and Med Techs review and use the CAMMS checklists regularly.   Many are reviewed based on what CMED ships out the door, as well the lists are reviewed by prospective PAs and recent PA grads for accuracy. 

How useful the checklist are depends on what the medic's role/task is?   The checklists are used as a baseline and additional items are ordered as required for the role/task.


----------



## Armymedic (31 Jul 2005)

Individual medics and sub units pack thier bags on thier own preference and depending on what thier task is. As for prepacked kits, the list is avail thru DWAN CMED site as per what Gunner explained. If you give me a specific list (other then the iltis amb kit list) I may be able to get it once I am back in Canada.


----------



## my72jeep (31 Jul 2005)

Thanks. looking to fill a jump bag with the most usefull kit for use in the field.


----------



## Fraser.g (1 Aug 2005)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Thanks. looking to fill a jump bag with the most usefull kit for use in the field.



What you have in your bag is dependant on several factors:

1. The skill level of the individual using the kit;
2. The number of pers dependant on the kit;
3. The type of work or scenario that you are using the kit in.

I see from your profile that you are working mostly with cadets. For this reason, you could use most any over the counter first aid kit with a couple of add ons.

I would suggest these supplements:

1. A good topical antibiotic like polysporin or polytopic;
2. Some sterile water to flush and clean eyes and wounds;
3. Some steri strips for lacerations;
4. Some elastoplast bandages (assorted) Please remember that allot of people are sensitive to these so have some others as well;
5. A good set of tweezers;
6. Two or three different tensor bandages; and
7. A flexible splint like a SAM splint.

Most of theses supplies you can get by talking nice to the stores pers at your reserve Fd Amb or purchase at most big drug stores.

Hope this helps.

GF


----------



## my72jeep (2 Aug 2005)

sounds great Thanks
M


----------

